# Open Loft Design --- Is it OK ?



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Please see the attached picture of my loft - It is 9x7x6 ft. It is an open/mesh on front and the sides except the back wall with nest boxes. The back wall is the only side that is closed the remainder is open/mesh. 

I live in Northern California - It does not get too cold or too hot here (Winter 50-70F and Summer 60 - 90F typically). 

Is this design OK ? What challenges would I face with this ??? 

Thanks!


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I think it is awesome. If it were me I would want to make something that I could hang on the outside of the loft in case there was a storm coming so that the birds did not get blown around in extreme situations but as long as they can get up above the wind the way it's built now you'll probably have the healthiest birds around


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

*nice*

Looks awesome. Did you build it all your self?


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it really looks cool. I especially like the touch of style with lamp posts and roofing.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

GrMike said:


> Looks awesome. Did you build it all your self?


I designed it and had a handy man build it for me.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

pigeonoak said:


> I think it really looks cool. I especially like the touch of style with lamp posts and roofing.


Thanks - the lamps were already there ...


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

With the open plan like this, I have the following concerns ?

- Would it get too cold for the birds ?
- at night time it does not get totally dark in most of the loft ?
- Nothing is ever hidden from the Predators which provides for plenty of motivation for them.

Your thoughts ...


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I no cal the Temps would be fine, I would love to be in a climate where loft could be open like that


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah I enjoy living in Texas. It rarely get below freezing here in the winter time. My loft/coop Is open from 4 feet up to the roof.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Kabootarbaaz said:


> With the open plan like this, I have the following concerns ?
> 
> - Would it get too cold for the birds ?
> - at night time it does not get totally dark in most of the loft ?
> ...


Won't get too cold, pigeons can do very negative temps. Mine are fine and we were down to -50* F this winter.

If they seem like they are not well rested then you could toss a dark heavy sheet across the loft at night, but I would think they would do fine. I would NOT leave the pretty garden lights on all night.

While predators are no different than any other life form, they will go for the easy road every time. If your birds are not easy pickin's from other meal sources then they will move on.  Varying out of loft time helps with them not showing up for a 'visual' dinner bell. (Meaning if they don't know you let them out every morning at a specific time, they won't be waiting for you).

Love the look of your loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I had 2 birds in my open loft all winter, and it was below 0 a lot. I just had cardboard on 2 sides and their heathy as can be right now, It didn't bother them a bit, they look better than my other birds. Your loft will be fine. Nice job.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

My birds do pretty well in oregon It gets below freezing, but I do keep a heat lamp in the loft over the winter.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Gentlemen - Thanks a million for your comments!


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with taking better care of your birds than they need you to, I use a heat lamp too sometimes, but I pretty much realize now that it makes me feel better than it does them.


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

there is a flock of feral pigeons by my house that made a home on the near by electrical wires. they take up about a 100-150 foot distance on that section they claimed. in the midwest this year, we had the worst winter in something like 30years. -50 by me too with negative temps for months, and if you go by there today (it hit 55 today) they still claim the same 100-150 ft of electrical wire. remarkable birds they are.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks gang. One other question for you - typically half hour before sunset my birds get really rest less and some of them start bumping into things as if they cannot see very well. Do you experience that ? This goes on till sunset.

At times I am tempted to turn the light ON - would that help ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Birds can't see in the dark, where ever they are when it gets dark is where they have to stay till dark.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Birds can't see in the dark, where ever they are when it gets dark is where they have to stay till dark.


So what if I was to keep some night light up all night in the loft ? Would that result in birds being restless all night ?


----------

